# History Channel - The Human Weapon Eskrima Sneak Peak!



## Brian R. VanCise

Looks good!

http://www.history.com/minisite.do?...y_order=1&content_type_id=55080&mini_id=54986


----------



## Brian Jones

I agree.  I have been looking forward to this series for a few weeks.  It looks like a good cross section of martial art disicplines.

Brian Jones


----------



## arnisador

It's rare to get attention for the FMAs--good news!


----------



## Doc_Jude

I was shocked at the Silat! 

I'm curious, however, about the Pankration


----------



## Brian Jones

That they were doing silat or something else?

Brian Jones


----------



## JBrainard

The whole series looks pretty cool. Can't wait for the FMA episode.


----------



## Doc_Jude

Brian Jones said:


> That they were doing silat or something else?
> 
> Brian Jones



No, just that they were doing Silat. Maybe it's finally getting ready to enter the mainstream. I'm glad that it's the season finale. I wonder if they're going to cover some ol' school Silat or just sport Silat, or just Silat Pulut.


----------



## loui_ludwig

Can't wait to see this.


----------



## brianhunter

After tonights episode I am pretty excited about this series...and yes it will be amazing to see the FMA get some attention.


----------



## 14 Kempo

Watching the Muay Tai episode now. Looking good so far. Think it may be a keeper.


----------



## tshadowchaser

watched the  Muay Tai episode last night and I must say it was much better than I expected.  I am looking forward to seeing more of the show


----------



## Doc_Jude

I enjoyed it, but it seemed that perhaps they tried to cover a little too much and the coverage was pretty cursory. 
I also liked that they included the krabi krabong, all I know about it is from the Internet, but I felt that it took time from the fighting arts that pertained more to Muay Thai. 
The militarized fighting style looked very interesting.

Oh, & I was dissapointed when the American didn't get his **** handed to him


----------



## Mark Lynn

I agree that the trailer for the FMA looks pretty good.  We watched the Thai Boxing show and I was pretty impressed with it.  Parts of the banter between the guys seemed hokey at times but over all it was pretty good.  The fight coverage was excellent, even going so far as to explain the back ground of the training camps and such.  Two thumbs up.

I hope the FMA segment is as good.

Mark


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

This comes on tonight at 10 pm, eastern time.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

This one I enjoyed quite a bit!


----------



## Hand Sword

Just finished watching the FMA one--totally AWESOME!! Those different styles and methods--great!


----------



## Carol

I'm pissed off that I missed it but I'll certainly be watching for the replay later this week.


----------



## MJS

I completely forgot that this was going to be on.  I was flipping thru the channels last night and caught the last 20min of this one.  Great stuff!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

MJS said:


> I completely forgot that this was going to be on. I was flipping thru the channels last night and caught the last 20min of this one. Great stuff!!


 
Hey Mike it was definately a good show. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You owe it to yourself to watch it today or tomorrow.


----------



## arnisador

Carol Kaur said:


> I'm pissed off that I missed it but I'll certainly be watching for the replay later this week.



I think it's being replayed frequently.


----------



## Blotan Hunka

How long till it hits YouTube??


----------



## thaistyle

Saw It on Friday.  It was pretty good.  Made me want to go train escrima and kali.  Wish there was a school in my area.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

One thing that was erroneous in the show was them claiming that the sparring sticks were padded with steel rods in the middle.  That part was for Hollywood.


----------



## arnisador

thaistyle said:


> Made me want to go train escrima and kali.



Now _that's_ a good show! I'm taping a replay of it tonight so I haven't seen it yet.



> Wish there was a school in my area.



I'm sure there is!


----------



## Rich Parsons

I just caught a re-broadcast. 

I taped the first part and caught the second half live. 

In the fight at the end, Mr. Chambers had his left hand out too much. (* Evidence of it getting hit and ending the fight *) He was not used to having a weapon be both his offense and defense. 

As to the steel rods, I would be real surprised if it were. It may feel like steel when you get hit, but given the amount of feflection during the swings and impacts I would not expect it to be steel. 

I think there was a good history aspect as well. 

I also think that with the Pekiti Tersia and Doces Pares and Balintawak, as well as another system, I am still trying to track down, there was a decent representation of the arts.


----------



## fireman00

Its great that each MA is getting its own show and overall I like the series (thank God for DirecTV and a 100 DVR) but I do have some issues about the opening 5 or so minutes when they pump up how violent, deadly, bloody that week's martial arts can be.  

 They did Maui Thai two weeks ago and you'd have thought fighters were dying on a weekly basis the way it start off.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Saw it, and once again liked everything EXCEPT the hosts.

Oh, and one of the dumbasses kept calling a ginunting a "bolo".

But other than that, good stuff.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Just saw the show
I enjoyed it


----------



## Blindside

Andy Moynihan said:


> Saw it, and once again liked everything EXCEPT the hosts.
> 
> Oh, and one of the dumbasses kept calling a ginunting a "bolo".
> 
> But other than that, good stuff.


 
A ginunting is a bolo, bolo is a pretty common generic term for long bladed weapons.  Admittedly its alot like calling a rapier a sword, but the statement is true.

Lamont


----------



## SecretNY

Great show, look forward to all of them to add to my collection.


----------



## loui_ludwig

Watched it. Can't wait for the reply so i can record it.


----------



## arnisador

Blindside said:


> A ginunting is a bolo, bolo is a pretty common generic term for long bladed weapons.



I've heard this both ways--some people insist a bolo is a specific machete-like weapon, while others say it's a generic term.


----------



## Blindside

arnisador said:


> I've heard this both ways--some people insist a bolo is a specific machete-like weapon, while others say it's a generic term.


 
Could someone post a picture of what specificly they mean by a "bolo" if it refers to a particular type of blade.

I have a pretty good image in my head of a tenegre, binangon, talibon, pinuti, ginunting, kampilan, barong, etc.  I do not have an image for "bolo."

Thanks,

Lamont


----------



## Hand Sword

I have a question for those of you that study one of these systems and has at least dabbled in others. This concerns the "wow factor" where someone watching it says "Boy!  I want to do this!". Those people (like me) also worry about not getting it all. So, If someone took up one way and trained diligently, would all the techniques be the same as the other styles? Would they be covered? Do they overlap or are the different styles truly unique? 

I ask because from a novice view everything on the show looked so similar ultimately.


----------



## arnisador

There's a _lot _of overlap. The individual techniques tend to look very similar from FMA to FMA; how they're put together in combos, what range is preferred, how much the second hand is used, what weapons are taught, what length of weapon is preferred, whether the assumption is of a bladed or impact weapon, how much emphasis on empty-hand...these will differ.


----------



## fmafighter

Blindside -

here you go...


----------



## Blindside

Thanks!

Is the term regional?  If so which region/island?

Lamont


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Bolo:

http://pictures.kyozou.com/pictures/_4/3878/3877076.jpg

Ginunting:

http://bloodsport.com/images/weapons_gununting.jpg

*not* the same weapon.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Hand Sword said:


> I have a question for those of you that study one of these systems and has at least dabbled in others. This concerns the "wow factor" where someone watching it says "Boy! I want to do this!". Those people (like me) also worry about not getting it all. So, If someone took up one way and trained diligently, would all the techniques be the same as the other styles? Would they be covered? Do they overlap or are the different styles truly unique?
> 
> I ask because from a novice view everything on the show looked so similar ultimately.




They are similar but different. 

Assume that there is only so many ways the body can move.

Now look at the tecniques that are possible as a funnel that is upside down. (* Small side up *)

So if one starts at the 12 o clock location and then works to get better (* tightening the circle or precision *) Now assume as one gets better you move around the funnel to other techniques. In the end you might get a lot better, but you might not see a specific spot on the funnel. You can use your techniques and flow to adjust to new situations. You might not see or know a single sequence that another style of FMA might do or teach. 

(* No assume the funnel is bigger and it contains all arts and styles. *)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Hand Sword said:


> I have a question for those of you that study one of these systems and has at least dabbled in others. This concerns the "wow factor" where someone watching it says "Boy! I want to do this!". Those people (like me) also worry about not getting it all. So, If someone took up one way and trained diligently, would all the techniques be the same as the other styles? Would they be covered? Do they overlap or are the different styles truly unique?
> 
> I ask because from a novice view everything on the show looked so similar ultimately.


 
There is of course alot of similarity and yet alot of differeances.  One of the things I look for in FMA's is there footwork.  I definately like the FMA's that emphasis movement and that use the angles well.  Most do this to some degree or another but other ones do it considerably better.  I am also partial to FMA's that are blade oriented over stick oriented as that is my major focus.


----------



## JBrainard

Quick post on the subject: I liked the show overall, but I didn't like that they focused most of the show on DP instead of more variety and I didn't like how they completely ignored Silat.


----------



## Blindside

JBrainard said:


> Quick post on the subject: I liked the show overall, but I didn't like that they focused most of the show on DP instead of more variety and I didn't like how they completely ignored Silat.


 
Wasn't the show called "eskrima?"


----------



## arnisador

There's silat in the Philippines, and Penjak Silat is a common competition sport. But yes, it's not what's meant by "Eskrima"!


----------



## Brian King

_*JBrainard wrote:*_
_



"didn't like how they completely ignored Silat"

Click to expand...

_ 
Patience my friend 

_From the link provided in the OP_

Muay Thai: Ultimate Striking
Karate
Judo: Samurai Legacy
Eskrima Stickfighting
Savate Streetfighting
Pankration: The Original Martial Art
Krav Maga of the Israeli
Marine Corps Martial Arts
MMA: America's Extreme Fighting
Kung Fu
Sambo: Russia's Extreme Fighting
Bokator: Cambodian Blood Sport
*Silat: Martial Art of Malaysia (I bolded this)*

Brian King


----------



## JBrainard

Blindside said:


> Wasn't the show called "eskrima?"


 


arnisador said:


> There's silat in the Philippines, and Penjak Silat is a common competition sport. But yes, it's not what's meant by "Eskrima"!


 
Ok, ok, I get it. Gosh!


----------



## PeteNerd

Blindside said:


> Could someone post a picture of what specificly they mean by a "bolo" if it refers to a particular type of blade.
> 
> I have a pretty good image in my head of a tenegre, binangon, talibon, pinuti, ginunting, kampilan, barong, etc. I do not have an image for "bolo."
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lamont


 
In my experience bolo is more of a generic term.  Basically a machete that you use to do whatever, cut coconuts, trim the lawn, cut cane, all kinds of stuff.  There are all kinds of styles, some more geared for work or agriculture and some more geared for fighting.

Pete


----------



## PeteNerd

Also if you want to see the Pekiti Tirsia stuff, there are some clips on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/petenerd








 
Pete


----------



## Hand Sword

An update for all that missed the show. My listing on cable says that the escrima show will air again on the history channel Sunday at 8pm. The Karate one will come on after that.


----------

